# Wellness Cat Food Recall



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a link to information on a cat food recall for Wellness Cat Food, FYI

Wellness Cat Food Recall


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder how their testing is going with the dog food...
I definitely don't trust Wellness, not after all this combined with their lack of disclosure about the true meat content of their foods. :/


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is some follow up information to the Wellness Cat Food recall, for those who are interested and/or concerned.

Follow Up Information regarding Wellness Recall


----------

